# A Friendly Reminder From The Mods Regarding Newcomers and Threads in OT



## crachel (May 31, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

We would like to remind everyone in this forum that even though this is the off topic section and we like to have fun and joke around, that the forum rules still apply here. As of late there has been a lot of "trolling" of new members, or newcomers to OT, and especially new threads posted here in the off topic section. This is something that needs to stop. Here at XDA we are an open forum and any member is more than welcome to post where they choose to (assuming of course that they aren't spamming up a dev thread with questions etc etc). As with any forum if you see a thread that needs to be closed use the report button. Also, as with any other forum unless you have something to contribute to the topic of the thread in a friendly way please do not post in that thread. As cliche as this sounds it remains true. "If you have nothing nice to say it is wise to say nothing at all."

What may seem as a harmless joke to you may come off as rude or offensive to a member that doesn't know you or understand the fact that you mean what you say as joke and nothing more. If you want to "troll" stick to joking around with your friends that way no one mis-interprets your posts as an attack on them personally. Members of XDA deserve to have peace of mind when posting in OT and at the moment they do not have that luxury. Violators of this rule will be considered spamming and your posts will be deleted without any prior notice. Repeat offenders will be dealt with according to XDA rules. 

To give you some recent examples of why were are saying this please look at the threads linked below

[Q] Chair Type
The Longest Sentence
How Do You Shave Your Legs
iOS7 Discussion
Girls on Xda
 The last one was by far the worst!


I know this seems like we may be picking on you but please understand this is not the case. This is the type of behavior we expect from each and every member on XDA no matter the forum. To all members who do choose to violate this rule, if we have to, the moderation team will hand down official warnings and infractions or even bans if necessary. Remember this is the last thing we want to do. We only want anyone and everyone that wants to join in on the fun of the Off Topic section to get their chance to do so without feeling like they are not welcomed in the section. Here at XDA we are all one big family so lets act like it.:angel:


*So lets sum this up for everyone. These are not suggestions but these are the rules here on XDA!!!*


No more "IBTL" posts.... instead please use the report button. That is what it is for  

No more "GTFO NOOB" posts... if you ignore them they will leave you in peace.

This is a public forum and therefore all threads are public too. You may not decide who can post in a given thread, if you want a private members club start a social group.

No more spamming/trolling new threads! Only post if you have something to contribute to the topic. Anyone who wants a chance at having a thread in OT deserves a chance to have one of their own and its not up to you all to decide what stays and what goes :highfive:




*Cheers Mates :victory:

The Moderation Team*

@crachel
@Neo
@vanessaem
@snickler 
@Perseus
@jackeagle
@Heisenberg
@OfficerJimLahey
@Droidriven


----------



## _Variable (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, the trolls in the bad threads are worse than the thread itself, imo


----------



## ak700 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahh Alright... BTW why isn't this thread locked ? 

EDIT While you guys are here, could you basically define Off Topic? I mean, we have something completely off topic and that's in no way related to XDA and there is some "off topic" that somewhat related, like tech stuff. Currently there is a bit of confusion over this that brings a lot "spam" over here.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2013)

ak700 said:


> Ahh Alright... BTW why isn't this thread locked ?

Click to collapse



Because there are undoubtedly going to be some questions about this and a little discussion (serious discussion mind you) goes a long way.


----------



## nuuits (Jun 12, 2013)

This is all really silly.
I actually saw the iOS7 thread from your link and wow, I would've loved to just discuss the operating system without anyone saying "Apple sucks Android 5ever hahahaha if you think iOS is worth talking about you're wrong omg!"

Because while I like to be silly (and poke fun at apple) at the appropriate times, I also like to have deep and meaningful conversations about electronics and whatnot without having a fanboy come up and start a pointless argument.

and some people (no one in specific) need to cut their... stuff they're doing with the "Inb4 lock" and whatnot. It doesn't add to the conversation, it doesn't help the OP if the OP is asking a question, and it basically does nothing productive. If you think a thread should be locked/is spam, report it and move on.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 12, 2013)

estabien said:


> This is all really silly.
> I actually saw the iOS7 thread from your link and wow, I would've loved to just discuss the operating system without anyone saying "Apple sucks Android 5ever hahahaha if you think iOS is worth talking about you're wrong omg!"
> 
> Because while I like to be silly (and poke fun at apple) at the appropriate times, I also like to have deep and meaningful conversations about electronics and whatnot without having a fanboy come up and start a pointless argument.
> ...

Click to collapse



THIS. Summed up my though process whenever I see a thread "trolled'


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 12, 2013)

ak700 said:


> EDIT While you guys are here, could you basically define Off Topic? I mean, we have something completely off topic and that's in no way related to XDA and there is some "off topic" that somewhat related, like tech stuff. Currently there is a bit of confusion over this that brings a lot "spam" over here.

Click to collapse



Anything not related to the devices or development for them. This however is not the appropriate time for a "what is OT?" discussion or "My (insert device here) off topic thread relates to the device and should be moved back to that forum" discussion.

This is about making sure that the off topic forum is accessible to all without being needlessly trolled or made to feel in any way unwelcome.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hmm okay Points noted  :good::good: (No sarcasm)

That means no more Lulz?


----------



## mark manning (Jun 12, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hmm okay Points noted  :good::good: (No sarcasm)
> 
> That means no more Lulz?

Click to collapse



Not true at all. No one wants to take the fun away. We just ask that you respect the rules and don't have your fun at the expense of others or their threads 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Not true at all. No one wants to take the fun away. We just ask that you respect the rules and don't have your fun at the expense of others or their threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



umm okay then...:good:


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ironically ibtl posts were always a no no afair. Thanks for reclarifying this issue.
This is a good thread. I can see some thinking this sucks but when mods post threads like this it actually shows they care about their site. I could mention a few other forums where they don't. 
Nice write up.
:thumbup:
:beer:

sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 12, 2013)

Certainly excellent points. It's gotten a little out of hand lately. Admittedly the amount of new users who can't bloody read has also gotten out of hand. (Which makes me wonder, isn't it possible to simply disable the posting permissions for <10 posts users in OT (and General)? That way they can still read, just not post. Would save us all a lot of time, irritation and trouble, not to mention the mods a lot of work of both deleting the posts and keeping everyone else from trolling.)

The problem is that most people seem to be somewhat confused as to the difference between 'fun' and 'trolling'. And there's also a difference between clever/funny trolling (which even the mods do from time to time), and outright offensive trolling so obvious even my sociopathic brain finds it pathetic...  

You _can_ be clever without being a total arse. (Yes, I know, being nice isn't my speciality either.) Nobody said we can't have fun. But bullying the new kids is exactly the behavior we all hated to have directed towards us in school. 

But the Girls on XDA thread wasn't that bad before it was moved to off topic. After the move there were more deleted posts than remaining posts xD


----------



## Archer (Jun 12, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Certainly excellent points. It's gotten a little out of hand lately. Admittedly the amount of new users who can't bloody read has also gotten out of hand. (Which makes me wonder, isn't it possible to simply disable the posting permissions for <10 posts users in OT (and General)? That way they can still read, just not post. Would save us all a lot of time, irritation and trouble, not to mention the mods a lot of work of both deleting the posts and keeping everyone else from trolling.)
> 
> The problem is that most people seem to be somewhat confused as to the difference between 'fun' and 'trolling'. And there's also a difference between clever/funny trolling (which even the mods do from time to time), and outright offensive trolling so obvious even my sociopathic brain finds it pathetic...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With regards to the 10 post rule, I'd like to make this clear as it seems that it really isn't.  There is no rule stating that you can't get your first 10 posts in the Off-topic forum.  There's obviously a rule about spamming, and that applies here as well.  So, someone posting "Hi" 10 times in the "Say Hi" thread is spamming, but someone posting in there to say hello and then engaging in conversation in other threads is not.  I really don't know why there's such a beef about new people posting in OT, other than people misunderstanding the request made a while back to not spam.

</rant>

Now that's out in public I shall rest 

And with regards to the girls' thread, it's that exact type of thread that we're trying to help here, hence it being mentioned in the first post.  Sometimes trolling is funny, yeah, but sometimes it's just disrespectful, and that's what I personally dislike seeing.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 12, 2013)

**** just got real, Offtopic just got more serious. This is like moving from the Attitude era to the PG13 era :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

Just want to throw my tuppence in this here hat.
 I agree with most of what has been said in the op and other comments. @ShadowLea comment about people not reading is  true enough, as moderators how many times have you locked a thread someone has opened to post a video, or a picture etc? Only for them to open yet another thread to say 'WTF'? Ok so a lot of us plow in and spam the thread, this is done because most of the time an existing thread that has been going for a long time is only a couple of lines away. It's our way of reminding people that just because this is ot doesn't mean the search button was left at the door. 
People with less than ten posts do get a raw deal in ot i admit,  since I've been registered with xda the the ten posts issue has always been present as an understanding that users try to make 10 useful posts. People that make their all of their first ten posts inside of ot cannot be deemed to have made 10 useful posts. Ten posts isn't hard, even if it's in the form of a question. The answers to a simple question can be useful for someone with the same issue, using search. 
A lot of the more respected and older OT regulars come here to chat with like minded people away from the constant barrage of pm's and questions from new users in their device threads, i actually have a lot of respect for quite a few people in here for maintaining as much calm as they do. Recently I've noticed that there has been a lot of posts that even by my "low"  standards has gone way over what is acceptable, this really does have to stop. Users here are getting younger and younger, we tend to forget this because all we see is the avatar and words on a screen. 

Imma gonna stop there as even i feel that im waffling about this again ( :thumbup take what points you want from the above, it's just my opinions nothing more. 

Yours 
Glenn 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just want to throw my tuppence in this here hat.
> I agree with most of what has been said in the op and other comments. @ShadowLea comment about people not reading is  true enough, as moderators how many times have you locked a thread someone has opened to post a video, or a picture etc? Only for them to open yet another thread to say 'WTF'? Ok so a lot of us plow in and spam the thread, this is done because most of the time an existing thread that has been going for a long time is only a couple of lines away. It's our way of reminding people that just because this is ot doesn't mean the search button was left at the door.
> People with less than ten posts do get a raw deal in ot i admit,  since I've been registered with xda the the ten posts issue has always been present as an understanding that users try to make 10 useful posts. People that make their all of their first ten posts inside of ot cannot be deemed to have made 10 useful posts. Ten posts isn't hard, even if it's in the form of a question. The answers to a simple question can be useful for someone with the same issue, using search.
> A lot of the more respected and older OT regulars come here to chat with like minded people away from the constant barrage of pm's and questions from new users in their device threads, i actually have a lot of respect for quite a few people in here for maintaining as much calm as they do. Recently I've noticed that there has been a lot of posts that even by my "low"  standards has gone way over what is acceptable, this really does have to stop. Users here are getting younger and younger, we tend to forget this because all we see is the avatar and words on a screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Second that to the very last full stop. 
Good description of what is happening atm, but what exactly would you like to happen? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Second that to the very last full stop.
> Good description of what is happening atm, but what exactly would you like to happen?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't thought that far too be honest,  i read the posts and just started waffling which generally means i have more than a passing interest in saying what I'm thinking. 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I haven't thought that far too be honest,  i read the posts and just started waffling which generally means i have more than a passing interest in saying what I'm thinking.
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Gotcha. I'll be eagerly waiting for more. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> With regards to the 10 post rule, I'd like to make this clear as it seems that it really isn't.  There is no rule stating that you can't get your first 10 posts in the Off-topic forum.  There's obviously a rule about spamming, and that applies here as well.  So, someone posting "Hi" 10 times in the "Say Hi" thread is spamming, but someone posting in there to say hello and then engaging in conversation in other threads is not.  I really don't know why there's such a beef about new people posting in OT, other than people misunderstanding the request made a while back to not spam.

Click to collapse



Some of my first 10 posts were probably in Off Topic, and they probably weren't all useful. But they never consisted of simply "Lol" or "I agree" or "Hi!" or "Hahaha". Or worse, as @jugg1es says, threads about 'see this picture' or 'look at this video'. Especially when the destined thread for it is _on the bloody first page!_. 

_Those_ are the issue. If someone makes a decent contribution, they're not doing anything wrong, and they don't get trolled. (much.). 

It's not the best solution, and I doubt it's even good idea, but this is exactly why many forums have an age minimum. (I believe we have some seriously good developers that are under 15, though. They are the exceptions that prove the rule.) 

It doesn't matter how many rules or threads about rules we have. Fact is that only about 2% of new users actually reads the rules, even if you wave it in their faces. Hell, even if you made it a "must scroll to the end to select yes" thing some EULA's have, they'd still just scroll and ignore it. 

The only people who really know the rules are those of us who point them out to the people that break them.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

I couldn't agree more with a lot of the points being raised here. Even though I haven't been a regular in this forum for a while now, the issue which this thread refers to was an issue then and probably ever since the Off-Topic forum was even created. As I haven't been around here recently, I can't really say whether this issue has gotten worse recently (although I guess it must've done to require a thread such as this to be needed) but, as we're all aware, most of the time it hasn't really been a bad thing and has simply been a bit of harmless trolling.


The point ShadowLea made above about people not reading the rules is, again, something we're all more than aware of and blindingly obvious that it's the main reason why any ideas such as this, however good they look "on paper", will only do so much. The only true solution, that I can think of, would be changes to the actual sign up process.
I haven't really got the ideas on such changes or even if they'd be made but I see it as the only way to stop such problems from manifesting like they have.

Sent from my HTC One via Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

This has to be the most serious thread in the OT forums  hopefully people read this and not just scroll through...as most of them do :/


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

All of the points raised here are fair and I agree with most of them. Due to recent events,  I've written a post regarding the situation here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42527183 . Take a look if you'd like


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> All of the points raised here are fair and I agree with most of them. Due to recent events,  I've written a post regarding the situation here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42527183 . Take a look if you'd like

Click to collapse



One line in that post really stands out. 

"If they don't give the trolls a reason to troll, they won't"

I will say this, most people who come here and then get offended invite trouble by making useless threads. I am not saying that newcomers shouldn't come to OT or anything. I am saying that newcomers should have a read through and look for threads without just blatantly making another stupid thread(this place is full of stupid threads now anyway, bar few). If they go on and make stupid threads like that, then they kinda deserve the pony/spiderman memes they get. 

I have seen people come to OT and then create 4-5 threads, all random and useless. These people deserve it for their carelessness/stupidity tbh

Just my 2 cents.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> One line in that post really stands out.
> 
> "If they don't give the trolls a reason to troll, they won't"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 

I agree  :good::highfive:

some are just too lazy or just dont get it


----------



## Dirk (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> All of the points raised here are fair and I agree with most of them. Due to recent events,  I've written a post regarding the situation here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42527183 . Take a look if you'd like

Click to collapse



All very well said and i couldn't agree with you more. I'd really like to say more but i feel it would be a waste of time.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

Wow.. I didn't know saying "GTFO n00b" was against the damn rules themselves. So now I can get infracted for that?  Simply... :good::applause:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Wow.. I didn't know saying "GTFO n00b" was against the damn rules themselves. So now I can get infracted for that?  Simply... :good::applause:

Click to collapse



Well, I don't think it's against the rules but I mean, it's basically common courtesy and EQ as older and more experienced members (yes, two things which are so rare they're considered a super power here in the OT :silly. I mean, why prove you're just as immature as the noobs who open new useless threads ? I mean, what does "GTFO n00b" really do ? Does it ban them ? Nope. Does it knock some sense into their thick skulls ? Obviously not. Does it prevent future, similar threads from popping up ? You can bet your socks they don't . All it does is it rustles their jimmies and all of a sudden some noob vs troll war erupts and all that comes out of it is a few infractions, a possible ban, erased posts and a locked thread.

I myself like trolling a good thread but to be honest I refrain most of the time because I find it's utterly pointless. Sure, people will see how funny you are, but let's take some time to think about the mods and the crap we're putting them through . Plus, just think of all that bandwidth wasted with all those pointless arguments


----------



## Archer (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am saying that newcomers should have a read through and look for threads without just blatantly making another stupid thread(this place is full of stupid threads now anyway, bar few). If they go on and make stupid threads like that, then they kinda deserve the pony/spiderman memes they get.

Click to collapse



Yes, newcomers that don't look for threads and start duplicate ones are annoying, but two wrongs do not make a right.  In this case it is not acceptable to start posting crap just to look funny.  They don't "deserve" that response.  The worst response they should get is a mature forum member thinking "this again?" and clicking the report button.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 13, 2013)

This thread shows how mainstream XDA has become...
Even Off Topic is now PG-13.
I for one am of the opinion that new members have no place on OT until they've actually fulfilled the purpose of being an XDA member... Which is *participating * in a phone/development related discussion.
Please make OT a walled garden like your RC forums. You'll see a lot of improvement in post quality once this is implemented.

Oh, and by the way, INB4 the inevitable lock. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

nothing against new members, but i have to agree with  @Sleepy!. i understand it's not against the rules and that this is a public forum, but wouldn't letting members with less than ten posts post all they want in ot defeat the purpose of letting them get acquainted with xda as a developer's website? just a thought.

also, i have to agree with the trolling in ot getting out of hand sometimes.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nothing against new members, but i have to agree with  @Sleepy!. i understand it's not against the rules and that this is a public forum, but wouldn't letting members with less than ten posts post all they want in ot defeat the purpose of letting them get acquainted with xda as a developer's website? just a thought.
> 
> also, i have to agree with the trolling in ot getting out of hand sometimes.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



"Xda rather have 10 posters spam in OT than in the development forums"
This is a trash can mate  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> "Xda rather have 10 posters spam in OT than in the development forums"
> This is a trash can mate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



that's one way of putting it.  but yeah, you're right. i just think that if they're required to help out in the...shall i say... "proper" forums they'd at least be more familiar with their phones and xda in general. was just an opinion.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, I don't think it's against the rules but I mean, it's basically common courtesy and EQ as older and more experienced members (yes, two things which are so rare they're considered a super power here in the OT :silly. I mean, why prove you're just as immature as the noobs who open new useless threads ? I mean, what does "GTFO n00b" really do ? Does it ban them ? Nope. Does it knock some sense into their thick skulls ? Obviously not. Does it prevent future, similar threads from popping up ? You can bet your socks they don't . All it does is it rustles their jimmies and all of a sudden some noob vs troll war erupts and all that comes out of it is a few infractions, a possible ban, erased posts and a locked thread.
> 
> I myself like trolling a good thread but to be honest I refrain most of the time because I find it's utterly pointless. Sure, people will see how funny you are, but let's take some time to think about the mods and the crap we're putting them through . Plus, just think of all that bandwidth wasted with all those pointless arguments

Click to collapse



Oh no, you should read the OP. Posting "GTFO NOOB" or "IB4L" or trolling someone in OT is against the RULES OF XDA. Yeah, we have new rules now. 

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




crachel said:


> *So lets sum this up for everyone. These are not suggestions but these are the rules here on XDA!!!*​

Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Oh no, you should read the OP. Posting "GTFO NOOB" or "IB4L" or trolling someone in OT is against the RULES OF XDA. Yeah, we have new rules now.

Click to collapse



It's actually the same rules we've had all along.  It's never been within the rules to flame other users or make personal attacks, and we always expect members to be courteous to one another


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> It's actually the same rules we've had all along.  It's never been within the rules to flame other users or make personal attacks, and we always expect members to be courteous to one another

Click to collapse



Which raises a question. So wtf is all the fuss about? Nothing changed really. Only that some sissies started joining xda and are getting offended by trolling in ot which has always been there anyways. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Which raises a question. So wtf is all the fuss about? Nothing changed really. Only that some sissies started joining xda and are getting offended by trolling in ot which has always been there anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's just that now, some of those sissies are in a position where they can make their opinions heard.

And the administration for some reason is bending over backwards to please them.

I'm not saying this with reference to just this thread, but with reference to the whole situation all over XDA.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's just that now, some of those sissies are in a position where they can make their opinions heard.
> 
> And the administration for some reason is bending over backwards to please them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amen

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's just that now, some of those sissies are in a position where they can make their opinions heard.
> 
> And the administration for some reason is bending over backwards to please them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










undercover said:


> Which raises a question. So wtf is all the fuss about? Nothing changed really. Only that some sissies started joining xda and are getting offended by trolling in ot which has always been there anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As was mentioned here, gtfo noob is usually the last resort when someone just refuses to leave..noone gets that the first time. IB4L is not in any way flaming and usually if a sensible/regular member of OT posts a "ib4l" he/she must have also reported the post. Also, regarding trolling in new threads...this is OT.. you surely cant expect that someone gets a red carpet welcome to trolls' land.

Also,  +1 to both quoted posts.


Sent from my N4 using T4.


----------



## Archer (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Which raises a question. So wtf is all the fuss about? Nothing changed really. Only that some sissies started joining xda and are getting offended by trolling in ot which has always been there anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sleepy! said:


> It's just that now, some of those sissies are in a position where they can make their opinions heard.
> 
> And the administration for some reason is bending over backwards to please them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this is getting blown out of proportion.  This isn't anything that's causing a fuss - we're just reiterating the rules and saying that they're going to be adhered to a little more in OT than they have been.  The reason for that is explained in the first post.  And this has nothing to do with any situation anywhere else on xda, or it would be an announcement in other forums as well.  The level of trolling in this forum is too damn high.  We're just pointing that fact out and asking that it stops.  Honestly, the only people that should be even vaguely concerned about this are the people that are doing the trolling.  This forum has many, many regular visitors that this simply does not apply to and they're the ones make this the great place that it is.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> I think this is getting blown out of proportion.  This isn't anything that's causing a fuss - we're just reiterating the rules and saying that they're going to be adhered to a little more in OT than they have been.  The reason for that is explained in the first post.  And this has nothing to do with any situation anywhere else on xda, or it would be an announcement in other forums as well.  The level of trolling in this forum is too damn high.  We're just pointing that fact out and asking that it stops.  Honestly, the only people that should be even vaguely concerned about this are the people that are doing the trolling.  This forum has many, many regular visitors that this simply does not apply to and they're the ones make this the great place that it is.

Click to collapse



Though for an off topic section, the strictness is too damn high. I've been here only one year and you've been a moderator here for more than that, so I won't argue with you, but the time I joined, this place was truly enjoyable. Now, the number of useless threads has increased drastically and that is what has lead to the increase in trolling. If these threads would not have been allowed to be created in the first place, the trolling would not have increased. Why not keep <10 posters to only posting in OT and not allow them to create a new thread here? Reduce the crap, trolling reduces too.


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> I think this is getting blown out of proportion.  This isn't anything that's causing a fuss - we're just reiterating the rules and saying that they're going to be adhered to a little more in OT than they have been.  The reason for that is explained in the first post.  And this has nothing to do with any situation anywhere else on xda, or it would be an announcement in other forums as well.  The level of trolling in this forum is too damn high.  We're just pointing that fact out and asking that it stops.  Honestly, the only people that should be even vaguely concerned about this are the people that are doing the trolling.  This forum has many, many regular visitors that this simply does not apply to and they're the ones make this the great place that it is.

Click to collapse



Ermmmm, reiterating the rules? I'll give you an example. Yesterday, few mods posted in the frat, which is not the problem at all. I bet there were few more watching it. We shared few jokes about them and moved on to what we normally do there, friendly trolling of each other. I make a massive post of emoticons that crashes Tapatalk for people reading it (guys that frequent said thread), for lulz. They get the lulz and it'll be over as soon as page rolls over. Result? I'm banned for 6h for spamming forums with no warning or explanation. 
That was a wtf moment. So I have a record of a ban for nothing now. Next time I inadvertently do something against the rules (if it happens) someone who doesn't know me will see previous history and will just ban me again without thinking much about it. 
Mods that visit ot ever so often know what's going on here, and somehow never had problems with it. All of the sudden things change but explanation is that nothing has changed. Do you understand why people are annoyed and don't understand what's going on? It's quite a proportional response. 
Either change the rules, get rid of ot or just let it be and let the fine mods like yourself, M_T_M and others do what they've been doing rather well for a long time. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ermmmm, reiterating the rules? I'll give you an example. Yesterday, few mods posted in the frat, which is not the problem at all. I bet there were few more watching it. We shared few jokes about them and moved on to what we normally do there, friendly trolling of each other. I make a massive post of emoticons that crashes Tapatalk for people reading it (guys that frequent said thread), for lulz. They get the lulz and it'll be over as soon as page rolls over. Result? I'm banned for 6h for spamming forums with no warning or explanation.
> That was a wtf moment. So I have a record of a ban for nothing now. Next time I inadvertently do something against the rules (if it happens) someone who doesn't know me will see previous history and will just ban me again without thinking much about it.
> Mods that visit ot ever so often know what's going on here, and somehow never had problems with it. All of the sudden things change but explanation is that nothing has changed. Do you understand why people are annoyed and don't understand what's going on? It's quite a proportional response.
> Either change the rules, get rid of ot or just let it be and let the fine mods like yourself, M_T_M and others do what they've been doing rather well for a long time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, hang around long enough and soon you'll start getting banned for trolling here in off topic. Especially with the attitude some moderators around here carry with them. They say it's a public forum but they don't want to listen to the public.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ermmmm, reiterating the rules? I'll give you an example. Yesterday, few mods posted in the frat, which is not the problem at all. I bet there were few more watching it. We shared few jokes about them and moved on to what we normally do there, friendly trolling of each other. I make a massive post of emoticons that crashes Tapatalk for people reading it (guys that frequent said thread), for lulz. They get the lulz and it'll be over as soon as page rolls over. Result? I'm banned for 6h for spamming forums with no warning or explanation.
> That was a wtf moment. So I have a record of a ban for nothing now. Next time I inadvertently do something against the rules (if it happens) someone who doesn't know me will see previous history and will just ban me again without thinking much about it.
> Mods that visit ot ever so often know what's going on here, and somehow never had problems with it. All of the sudden things change but explanation is that nothing has changed. Do you understand why people are annoyed and don't understand what's going on? It's quite a proportional response.
> *Either change the rules, get rid of ot or just let it be and let the fine mods like yourself, M_T_M and others do what they've been doing rather well for a long time. *
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn right.. 
Mods who are non-OT regulars will unknowingly destroy this place. Everyone who frequents the frat know about the misunderstanding that took place there 2 days ago. OT-regular mods can catch the drift but the other mods are not like that. It was just a simple joke and it became a huge issue. I am not blaming anyone in here or anything for that matter but I am just trying to make my point here.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Well, hang around long enough and soon you'll start getting banned for trolling here in off topic. Especially with the attitude some moderators around here carry with them. They say it's a public forum but they don't want to listen to the public.

Click to collapse




Have fun with your friends and start out with courtesy to newcomers. Once they understand that if you joke around with them it is only a joke, then have your fun with them. If you guys were able to see the countless PMs we get from people that feel utterly bashed, put down, and ran out of off topic you would understand more. The only way the fun will end is if you choose it to. With anything in life there is a right way and a wrong way to do things.




K.A. said:


> Though for an off topic section, the strictness is too damn high. I've been here only one year and you've been a moderator here for more than that, so I won't argue with you, but the time I joined, this place was truly enjoyable. Now, the number of useless threads has increased drastically and that is what has lead to the increase in trolling. If these threads would not have been allowed to be created in the first place, the trolling would not have increased. Why not keep <10 posters to only posting in OT and not allow them to create a new thread here? Reduce the crap, trolling reduces too.

Click to collapse




Not picking on you mate just wanted to address your points. This isn't the place to discuss where someone with less then 10 posts can post. If you want to have that discussion start a topic in the about-xda forum



undercover said:


> Ermmmm, reiterating the rules? I'll give you an example. Yesterday, few mods posted in the frat, which is not the problem at all. I bet there were few more watching it. We shared few jokes about them and moved on to what we normally do there, friendly trolling of each other. I make a massive post of em madeoticons that crashes Tapatalk for people reading it (guys that frequent said thread), for lulz. They get the lulz and it'll be over as soon as page rolls over. Result? I'm banned for 6h for spamming forums with no warning or explanation.
> That was a wtf moment. So I have a record of a ban for nothing now. Next time I inadvertently do something against the rules (if it happens) someone who doesn't know me will see previous history and will just ban me again without thinking much about it.
> Mods that visit ot ever so often know what's going on here, and somehow never had problems with it. All of the sudden things change but explanation is that nothing has changed. Do you understand why people are annoyed and don't understand what's going on? It's quite a proportional response.
> Either change the rules, get rid of ot or just let it be and let the fine mods like yourself, M_T_M and others do what they've been doing rather well for a long time.
> ...

Click to collapse




We are not going to talk about any decisions made by a moderator. If you think you have an issue with one of them PM the Moderator Committee account or anyone of the MC members. People are annoyed because they feel OT is separate from the rest of the forum which it is not.





K.A. said:


> As was mentioned here, gtfo noob is usually the last resort when someone just refuses to leave..noone gets that the first time. IB4L is not in any way flaming and usually if a sensible/regular member of OT posts a "ib4l" he/she must have also reported the post. Also, regarding trolling in new threads...this is OT.. you surely cant expect that someone gets a red carpet welcome to trolls' land.
> 
> Also,  +1 to both quoted posts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Right there is what the issue is. No one needs to leave anywhere. If you want a private place away from people like that create a private invite only social club. Otherwise people can post in your thread if the so choose to.



Sleepy! said:


> This thread shows how mainstream XDA has become...
> Even Off Topic is now PG-13.
> I for one am of the opinion that new members have no place on OT until they've actually fulfilled the purpose of being an XDA member... Which is *participating * in a phone/development related discussion.
> Please make OT a walled garden like your RC forums. You'll see a lot of improvement in post quality once this is implemented.
> ...

Click to collapse




Same answer for the post avove... This isn't the place to discuss where someone with less then 10 posts can post. If you want to have that discussion start a topic in the about-xda forum



RohinZaraki said:


> Well, I don't think it's against the rules but I mean, it's basically common courtesy and EQ as older and more experienced members (yes, two things which are so rare they're considered a super power here in the OT :silly. I mean, why prove you're just as immature as the noobs who open new useless threads ? I mean, what does "GTFO n00b" really do ? Does it ban them ? Nope. Does it knock some sense into their thick skulls ? Obviously not. Does it prevent future, similar threads from popping up ? You can bet your socks they don't . All it does is it rustles their jimmies and all of a sudden some noob vs troll war erupts and all that comes out of it is a few infractions, a possible ban, erased posts and a locked thread.
> 
> I myself like trolling a good thread but to be honest I refrain most of the time because I find it's utterly pointless. Sure, people will see how funny you are, but let's take some time to think about the mods and the crap we're putting them through . Plus, just think of all that bandwidth wasted with all those pointless arguments

Click to collapse



Well said, but trolling is against the riles. Rule 2.3 to be exact 

2.3 Flaming / Lack of respect: XDA is about sharing which does not involve virtual yelling (flaming) or rudeness. Flaming or posting with a lack of respect is not acceptable. Treat new members the way you would like to have been treated when you were a new member. When dealing with any member, provide them with guidance, advice and instruction when you can, showing respect and courtesy. Never post in a demanding, argumentative, disrespectful or self-righteous manner.




Prawesome said:


> One line in that post really stands out.
> 
> "If they don't give the trolls a reason to troll, they won't"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I dare you to post the things people post in a duplicate OT thread in other forums on Xda. If someone did the would be punished and they would know they deserved it as things like that are not allowed. Xda isn't two sites, there is not Xda then Xda OT. This is one site with one set of rules. When a member doesn't search and creates a pointless thread report it and as with any other forum on here the mods will deal with it appropriately.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 13, 2013)

Simple question with no judgement:
Will the moderator staff also be held accountable to the "no trolling" standard, or is it like how cops can drive how they want, cause an accident (on duty or off) and never be at fault? We've all seen mods troll with their closing or Spiderman pics, etc.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Archer (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Either change the rules, get rid of ot or just let it be and let the fine mods like yourself, M_T_M and others do what they've been doing rather well for a long time.

Click to collapse



The rules are fine.  There has simply been a request from this forum's mod team that they be respected more than we've seen of late, and example threads were given.  Also, I appreciate you saying that we've been doing rather well at what we do - it really is genuinely nice to hear feedback (as long as it's positive ).

We just want to cater for as many people as possible, and I personally don't see why a member that's never been to OT before should get a ton of spiderman memes posted when they're asking what kind of dog they should get (an imaginary thread - I might make it later).

I'll say again what I said above - only the people that are going to go against the requests in the OP should be concerned about this.  For everyone else it's just a notice.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> All of the points raised here are fair and I agree with most of them. Due to recent events,  I've written a post regarding the situation here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42527183 . Take a look if you'd like

Click to collapse



Thanks you Dex, well said


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Have fun with your friends and start out with courtesy to newcomers. Once they understand that if you joke around with them it is only a joke, then have your fun with them. If you guys were able to see the countless PMs we get from people that feel utterly bashed, put down, and ran out of off topic you would understand more. The only way the fun will end is if you choose it to. With anything in life there is a right way and a wrong way to do things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was not exactly welcomed nicely too here in OT, but i knew it was how things were around here, so I took it in my stride and now I have no problem. 

I am not talking about exclusive threads. If it's a simple "Hi" or " I'm new here, ssup people" most people wouldn't mind. But there are some specific people who come in just to upset the others. Those are the ones who get treated like that.

About the 10 posts, new members are usually ones with <10 posts, so I guess it does pertain to the topic here. 

Also, Flaming is not trolling. There's a huge difference.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I was not exactly welcomed nicely too here in OT, but i knew it was how things were around here, so I took it in my stride and now I have no problem.
> 
> I am not talking about exclusive threads. If it's a simple "Hi" or " I'm new here, ssup people" most people wouldn't mind. But there are some specific people who come in just to upset the others. Those are the ones who get treated like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ad I said before not the place to talk about 10 posters 

You might of know what to expect but most people do not. Other members should have the same peace of mind when posting in OT as they do anywhere else on XDA.

Trolling can most def be flamming. Perception is everything and just because a small few here in OT see it one way doesn't mean the other 5 million see it another way

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Ad I said before not the place to talk about 10 posters
> 
> You might of know what to expect but most people do not. Other members should have the same peace of mind when posting in OT as they do anywhere else on XDA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not talking about the 10 posters exclusively, I'm mentioning it with reference to the topic in hand -_- 

Sure, but a LITTLE reading, like anywhere on XDA, can give you a good idea of how things are run here.

Also, since we're talking useless threads, why aren't these closed yet? What purpose do these serve?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2243622

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=783077

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514142

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1850717


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I am not talking about the 10 posters exclusively, I'm mentioning it with reference to the topic in hand -_-
> 
> Sure, but a LITTLE reading, like anywhere on XDA, can give you a good idea of how things are run here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





i personally am a big fan of those threads
its off-topic and it doesnt always need to serve a purpose

Sure ya some threads are absolutely useless like the "How to shave your legs" thread :laugh: 
most noobs make threads which are already there


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i personally am a big fan of those threads
> its off-topic and it doesnt always need to serve a purpose
> 
> Sure ya some threads are absolutely useless like the "How to shave your legs" thread :laugh:
> most noobs make threads which are already there

Click to collapse



Especially the ban the person thread. It's not even a proper game.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I am not talking about the 10 posters exclusively, I'm mentioning it with reference to the topic in hand -_-
> 
> Sure, but a LITTLE reading, like anywhere on XDA, can give you a good idea of how things are run here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If some people had their way OT wouldn't exist period. This is a developer forum and there is no need for topics like that is what they would say. Personally, I enjoy ot and understand why it is around. Tbh there is pointless threads all across xda that I don't agree with. You want to know what I do about them..... I ignore them. It saves me a lot of headaches to worry only about what I like. 

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> The rules are fine.  There has simply been a request from this forum's mod team that they be respected more than we've seen of late, and example threads were given.  Also, I appreciate you saying that we've been doing rather well at what we do - it really is genuinely nice to hear feedback (as long as it's positive ).
> 
> We just want to cater for as many people as possible, and I personally don't see why a member that's never been to OT before should get a ton of spiderman memes posted when they're asking what kind of dog they should get (an imaginary thread - I might make it later).
> 
> I'll say again what I said above - only the people that are going to go against the requests in the OP should be concerned about this.  For everyone else it's just a notice.

Click to collapse



I'll make it a point to be positive then, lol. 

You guys probably think we don't agree with the OP here. Wrong, we do. I and quite a few other ot regulars do, that's a fact. What we don't agree with, is how all of the sudden there is a lot of involvement in the old threads that have some sort of the system in place, let's call it "housekeeping", where people know each other well and are doing nothing different nor anything against the rules. You've hammered what we can do and what we can't do into our heads looooong ago. Let's just agree on such a simple thing like not flooding new useless threads but leaving it to you to sort out? You know, all it takes is a bit of communication and a courtesy question. Or leading question. Big part of my job is to make people do things the way I need them to be done, so I'm talking from experience. Peoples skills are not the strongest point of xda as a system. 

Mark, you remind me of a new manager that was employed from outside, not risen in the ranks, has no experience but wants to make a name for himself. Don't get offended, just offering view from the side. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Simple question with no judgement:
> Will the moderator staff also be held accountable to the "no trolling" standard, or is it like how cops can drive how they want, cause an accident (on duty or off) and never be at fault? We've all seen mods troll with their closing or Spiderman pics, etc.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You are taking this too far mate. This type of posts along the ones that keep complaining about how serious this thread is should stop IMHO.

You know what we are talking about when we say "excessive trolling", right? And if you ever see any of us do that...report us to the MC.

Cheers,


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> If some people had their way OT wouldn't exist period. This is a developer forum and there is no need for topics like that is what they would say. Personally, I enjoy ot and understand why it is around. Tbh there is pointless threads all across xda that I don't agree with. You want to know what I do about them..... I ignore them. It saves me a lot of headaches to worry only about what I like.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse



I do too. I really haven't understood the purpose of those threads but I've never mentioned it too whenever the topic comes up. I enjoy_ed_ OT back when I joined. Now, as was mentioned...it's moving on to the PG13 era to accommodate more people and... 





Sleepy! said:


> It's just that now, some of those sissies are in a position where they can make their opinions heard.
> 
> And the administration for some reason is bending over backwards to please them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Have fun with your friends and start out with courtesy to newcomers. Once they understand that if you joke around with them it is only a joke, then have your fun with them. If you guys were able to see the countless PMs we get from people that feel utterly bashed, put down, and ran out of off topic you would understand more. The only way the fun will end is if you choose it to. With anything in life there is a right way and a wrong way to do things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No thanks. There's a place where everything goes. I believe fun should be contained in OT. For example,  Why would i go and post random memes in the feedback/requests thread? It makes no point. 
Look, I am not being a "rebel" here or against you guys just because I want to or anything. I am also not saying that OT should be mod-free bla bla bla.. I just hate how OT is being "policed" now and how its all directed at the wrong places, like frat and gli threads which are generally really peaceful. I am with you guys on how people post useless crap all around OT and I am with you on putting an end to that and will extend a helping hand to that. I just hate how its directed at the wrong places and the wrong people. Its all getting directed at the OT regulars here who cause no harm and don't really go around posting pony memes.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No thanks. There's a place where everything goes. I believe fun should be contained in OT. For example,  Why would i go and post random memes in the feedback/requests thread? It makes no point.
> Look, I am not being a "rebel" here or against you guys just because I want to or anything. I am also not saying that OT should be mod-free bla bla bla.. I just hate how OT is being "policed" now and how its all directed at the wrong places, like frat and gli threads which are generally really peaceful. I am with you guys on how people post useless crap all around OT and I am with you on putting an end to that and will extend a helping hand to that. I just hate how its directed at the wrong places and the wrong people. Its all getting directed at the OT regulars here who cause no harm and don't really go around posting pony memes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



The posting of crap will never stop because this is an ot forum, thats the place where people post crap. There is no way to stop it.  

What will stop is people acting like idiots and swanning around as if they own the place. If these crap threads receive no posts then they'll be off the first page in an hour and nobody needs to ever acknowledge them ever again. Problem solved.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Simple question with no judgement:
> or is it like how cops can drive how they want, cause an accident (on duty or off) and never be at fault?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ouch


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Ouch

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

So.. All this thread and drama to state the obvious.


OT people should stop trolling newcomers to death
Minimize the flooding in new threads


Ok.. But you forget something

1. Stupid and immature people have no place in OT. No matter how you try to make OT stricter towards the rules, you need to fix that first. Post count limits? Stopping them from opening new, useless threads?  Dunno. That's up to the mod team to decide

2. Posts will have to stop going missing without a reason. Specially on the threads of the OT regulars, like frat or gli. There have been many reports on that

3. Certain mods have the feeling that we're a bunch of 6year-olds that need constant moderating and tight boundaries. We aren't sheep and you aren't shepherds. Chill out.


You gave a reminder regarding newcomers in OT. We are not the ones who need strict moderation in OT, the newcomers are. We're regulars.. we know what's going on here and how stuff work.

They don't


----------



## ext109 (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> So.. All this thread and drama to state the obvious.
> 
> 
> OT people should stop trolling newcomers to death
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree with #2
Over at the brony thread pages have been disappearing for no reason too..
I wonder why :/

sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)
__________________________________________
for the awesome guys over at the brony thread 
Pony wallpapers!  (updated 30/5)


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

The only time we come into threads to "moderate" is when someone reported a post or there was a clear rule violation that we saw. 

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## Archer (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> So.. All this thread and drama to state the obvious.
> 
> 
> OT people should stop trolling newcomers to death
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally know what you're saying, and I agree largely, but the trolling of people who are new to OT is usually done by regulars who act like they own the place (see all the "GTFO NOOB" posts).  I'd personally like everyone to feel welcome here, but they don't.  As CTM said, if a thread's pointless then just leave it.  It's all the IB4L and GTFO posts that keep it at the top of the pile, and it's not the new member doing that.

In my mind new members posting here and trolls flaming people are two issues.  We're looking to deal with one of those issues.  I feel like a broken record repeating this, but people that don't disrespect, flame or troll don't have anything to do with this discussion as it won't affect them.  We are mostly friends here and lots of us know each other very well.  We'll obviously not stop joking with each other, just like IRL with people you know, but you wouldn't say "GTFO" to a complete stranger that came up to you and said hello.

And you're point about posts going missing without (a known) reason, well that's what this thread is about - now we'll all know what's going on and why


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> The posting of crap will never stop because this is an ot forum, thats the place where people post crap. There is no way to stop it.
> 
> What will stop is people acting like idiots and swanning around as if they own the place. If these crap threads receive no posts then they'll be off the first page in an hour and nobody needs to ever acknowledge them ever again. Problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't get what you are trying to say? What I was trying to say is this 
vvvvv 


dexter93 said:


> You gave a reminder regarding newcomers in OT. We are not the ones who need strict moderation in OT, the newcomers are. We're regulars.. we know what's going on here and how stuff work.
> 
> They don't

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## diestarbucks (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> The only time we come into threads to "moderate" is when someone reported a post or there was a clear rule violation that we saw.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse



This. I do agree that if there are pages of clean up that a message/warning of some sort should be left, but if it's a couple of posts that are cleaned up and quickly, there is no need to bog down a thread with a message when communication can be continued with offending members in private.


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

This is getting ridiculous. OT noobs are the ones that cause it, and ot regulars and mods have to work out tensions, while ot noobs are still being ot noobs and are doing whatever they want without even knowing about the problem they caused. And yes, some ot regulars add to the actual problem, but up until recently it has not been an issue. I think it's time to give pulser a nudge so his finger finally pushes that "delete ot" button. This place is becoming like a kindergarten with us having to act as babysitters. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




diestarbucks said:


> This. I do agree that if there are pages of clean up that a message/warning of some sort should be left, but if it's a couple of posts that are cleaned up and quickly, there is no need to bog down a thread with a message when communication can be continued with offending members in private.

Click to collapse



Problem is that often there is no such conversation in private. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> The only time we come into threads to "moderate" is when someone reported a post or there was a clear rule violation that we saw.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse



That's perfectly fine, but it needs to be made clear, at least to the member with the offending post, in private if need be, the reason for it being deleted. What we're getting tired of is posts that appear to be legitimate and following the rules disappearing without notice or any explanation to anyone. There needs to be communication and an ability to dispute the deletion. We're fine with rule-breaking posts being removed, but if nobody knows it was breaking the rules and it just disappears, how do we avoid the same situation in the future? The communication isn't there, so to us it appears as a mod going on a power trip and deleting whatever pleases them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Problem is that often there is no such conversation in private.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exactly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You are taking this too far mate. This type of posts along the ones that keep complaining about how serious this thread is should stop IMHO.
> 
> You know what we are talking about when we say "excessive trolling", right? And if you ever see any of us do that...report us to the MC.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



I honestly meant no offense whatsoever. I wish I could use a toneofvoice smiley or something to alleviate misunderstandings. My concern is that IF members are going to begin getting infracted
for trolling threads with Spiderman, etc., then I would hope the same standard applies to moderators. Otherwise, there will be an example being set by staff that must not be followed by members, which is baiting some people into trouble.

I'm not saying this is how you or any other moderator will act, just posing the question.

I've seen this type of thing happen, here and elsewhere, where the double-standard causes confusion and staff is permitted to violate rules at will.






ronnie498 said:


> Ouch

Click to collapse



I didn't mean all, and possibly it's just the ones out here in SoCal, with the "protect our own" mentality. My brother was stopped at a stop sign, hit by a cop car, and deemed to be at fault. They said he wasn't stopped.

My apologies if the generalization offended.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I didn't mean all, and possibly it's just the ones out here in SoCal, with the "protect our own" mentality. My brother was stopped at a stop sign, hit by a cop car, and deemed to be at fault. They said he wasn't stopped.
> 
> My apologies if the generalization offended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wasn't offended  I have heard worse.  Was trying to lighten the mood in the thread.


----------



## freakboy13 (Jun 14, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Also, since we're talking useless threads, why aren't these closed yet? What purpose do these serve?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2243622
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill tell you why.
Its fun, its silly and theres no "dont come in until invited". Idk why but I enjoy the tpam thread its one of my favs and its a stupid thread. But so what?
Threads like these give noobs a chance to partake in ot w/o intruding on the "club threads". 
Also great for guys like me who "dont play well with others." 
Getting rid of ot would be sad and imo stupid. People go to work, and after work some people like to go to a bar or somewhere to "lounge" . To me this is OT.
And lucky us this lounge is 24/7.
The club threads like gli and frat, theyre like the booths or the pool table; you dont just walk in to some tavern and sit down as and where you please and so on. Thats where threads like tpam or the ban thread come in. Its like sitting at the bar. Any one can sit down have a beer and then leave. Dont have to worry about being invited or fitting in.
Personally I feel ot should be off limits entirely for new members. At least 30 days.
In regards to posting that is. 
When I first got here I hit ot right away.
I didnt understand the scene, and probably acted like a dbag. I literally stayed out of ot for at least a year I think.
OT mods have been more than awesome and i think I would be very sad if the lulz stopped such as the stuff you find in the all star thread. 
I have never seen or xperiencd xda mods being dbags(sans the recent unmentionable mods who've banned etc.) or acting like power trippers. I wont list websites but some of the other forums im on the mods think they're god and act like royalty. 
I completely agree new, or new to, ot mods coming in can rock the boat. 
Kinda nothing you can do about it.
At least the mods here arent abusive to you verbally and will even listen when you feel they did or didnt do something.
I just hope xda ot will always have
 guys like archer, poyensa, mark manning, diestarbucks, m_t_m, justmpm.

As another poster before me said you guys are awesome. Also I (and im sure others) wouldnt mind if these guys had special trolling exemptions. I gotta admit you guys come up with some funny shtuff @Archer and his tartis. .
Actually I think all the OT peeps are awesome mod/dev/user w/e.
 I have met more cool people in xda ot than on the regular boards. Mostly because i feel people are more chill duevto it being ot. I dont think trolling in itself should be completely banned. We should be able to jest with each other in ot. This why maybe a 30 day no posting ban for noobs in ot. 
I think it should be up to the ot mods to decide what goes or what stays. 
They seem to have a good handle on things.
But mods aint everything. 
I also hope that all the current regulars stay and dont leave because of w/e went on in one thread. As I said all the regulars and ot og's are super awesome people, not to mention smart and pretty damn funny. I hope no one leaves, and we can go back teh deh lulz. 






sent from my T.A.R.T.I.S
(Time And Relative Tarts In Space)


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 14, 2013)

This place takes itself too seriously.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> This place takes itself too seriously.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Forget about it sleepy! The days of free range trolling are gone. The PG–13 era has begun.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 14, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Forget about it sleepy! The days of free range trolling are gone. The PG–13 era has begun.

Click to collapse



QFT


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

More sads we must has.


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 14, 2013)

Well I think we're done here folks.

Like it or not this is the way things are going to be from now on and you can whine all you like about a "PG13 OT" but that's nothing new. The type of content your allowed to post here is not affected and if any of you genuinely beleive that this will affect the level of lulz to be had then the fact is that you need a better sense of humour.

For those of you who get it.  Thank you. 

Stay classy off topic......

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------

